# How to remove the smell of cigarette smoke



## rirhill (May 3, 2011)

Good Morning
I have a smell of old smoke :devil: in my car from the previous owner please could any of you experts tell me if this can be eliminated by any means? I read on the internet varies different remedies Bicarb of soda, vinegar, coffee beans etc.

Many Thanks 
Ian


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Use the search bar this was answered the other day and loads of times


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Better still use Google to search and put at the end of the search criteria " site: www.detailingworld.com " to show everything relevant from these forums. Google works much better than the in-built search function.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes, smoking odour can be removed. It requires a thorough interior clean of the vehicle with a product such as Autoglym or Autosmart interior cleaner. You need to make sure you get into all the nooks and crannies. There's no point just wiping down seats, carpets and fascias. The roof lining needs to be carefully cleaned, sun visors, air vents, controls, door cards, ventilation system...everything. Sprays, bombs and foggers don't remove the smell properly. Often they simply mask it for a while.
Your best option is to have a *good* valeter do it for you. They have all the equipment. Don't go to the £5 car wash people. They come nowhere close to a good interior clean.
We've done thousands of these cleans and it works perfectly well.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Or just get the odour rescue kit for after an interior clean. That will get rid of the smell of smoke completely.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

CleanMe said:


> Yes, smoking odour can be removed. It requires a thorough interior clean of the vehicle with a product such as Autoglym or Autosmart interior cleaner. You need to make sure you get into all the nooks and crannies. There's no point just wiping down seats, carpets and fascias. The roof lining needs to be carefully cleaned, sun visors, air vents, controls, door cards, ventilation system...everything. Sprays, bombs and foggers don't remove the smell properly. Often they simply mask it for a while.
> Your best option is to have a *good* valeter do it for you. They have all the equipment. Don't go to the £5 car wash people. They come nowhere close to a good interior clean.
> We've done thousands of these cleans and it works perfectly well.


Get an expert to do the whole car, as suggested, if for no other reason than the fact you can really damage parts of car interiors if you use too much water - areas like roof linings.

I will tackle small areas myself, but would always use a pro for a smelly interior.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Wilco said:


> Or just get the odour rescue kit for after an interior clean. That will get rid of the smell of smoke completely.


^^ This.


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Ultra Detail said:


> ^^ This.


Not true. I have used two Dakota Odour Bombs over teh last eighteen months and guess what? Correct, the smell of cigarettes returns.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

warwick_hunt said:


> Not true. I have used two Dakota Odour Bombs over teh last eighteen months and guess what? Correct, the smell of cigarettes returns.


I agree. Thoroughly clean interior as I said above. Bombs and odour kits are *not* the answer if you want to get rid of the smell permanently.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Total success from odor rescue kits, a good clean before hand and ensure seat belts are pulled out completely and sun visors open.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

personally I wouldn't have brought a smokers car in first place smoking odour is horrible, and if you did clean it, the odour might still be there for sometime, but voicing my opinion don't fix your problem. But you could try some of the new products that there are on the market, or a cheaper way on YouTube.

Who to say if any works!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

warwick_hunt said:


> Not true. I have used two Dakota Odour Bombs over teh last eighteen months and guess what? Correct, the smell of cigarettes returns.


Not the product I was referring to. Odour rescue kit from i4 detailing is brilliant. Stinks your car out for a few days afterwards but it works long term.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Everywhere needs a dam. Good clean, even plastics and glass youll find nicotine in. As gross as it sounds I really enjoy pulling out all the brown/ orange crap out of cars. It gives me a lot of satisfaction. 

First job, vacuume and remove rubbish, then roof lining, then all plastics, glass and seatbelts with a good apc. Then give the fabric and carpets a very deep clean with wet extraction and interior shampoo/ cleaner. Do t forget to get in all the books and crannies with brushes and Apc. Finally, realease and odour bomb then dress as required.


----------



## rirhill (May 3, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Any good valuators in The Maidstone Kent areas please let me know? Or I will have to tackle the job myself.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Wilco said:


> Not the product I was referring to. Odour rescue kit from i4 detailing is brilliant. Stinks your car out for a few days afterwards but it works long term.


This is the product that i was refering to. don't need to say anymore :wave:


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

warwick_hunt said:


> Not true. I have used two Dakota Odour Bombs over teh last eighteen months and guess what? Correct, the smell of cigarettes returns.


This is bad advice, Odour Rescue is a completely different product to Dakota Oudour 'bomb' someone looking at this needs to look at both products and make an informed choice.

http://www.autojoy.co.uk/fresheners...-p-805.html?osCsid=2esknubtftvsr6fhfkom49fk54

Dakota Car ODOR BOMB - Total Release Odor Eliminator / Air Freshener - NEW CAR SCENT: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Everything will need to be cleaned with a odour neuteonisor chemical, various times steam is great for this, the carpet to the headlining will need to be done and after wards air the cabin, change the pollen filter clean the vents with a neutraliser, repeat every month for 3 months runnjbg as smoke smell has a habit of reappearing


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Ozone treatment,otherwise odour rescue,odour bomb and if you're An-al strip everything down and wipe down with apc and steam.


----------



## mpkayeuk (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been looking for the Odor Rescuekit at i4detailing... but they don't have it listed any more... I can't find it anywhere. Have they stopped making it?


----------

